# Fawning before the Gods - Michelle Obama's style



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I was breezing through the articles this morning and ran across an amazing style write up by the British MAIL ONLINE.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...as-confident-duty-chic-London-city-break.html

Mrs. Obama went out on the town in this outfit...

And, here is an amazing line inside the body of the text:
*
"... the U.S. First Lady made the most of her narrow waist..."*

The press coverage of these people is so over the top. Do people have their eyes open when they write these things? News services in America are constantly obsessing on these two and their styles. So much so that I never switched to HD when the change came a few months back.

Does anyone actually enjoy their weird, fawning, People-magazine format our news services have all adopted?


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll never understand women's fashion. While her waist may be narrow, her outfit emphasizes her wide hips.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Where's her fanny pack? She needs a fanny pack!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It would appear that even the members of her protective detail are embarrassed!


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

OH MY GAWD im soooo ashamed, this is so much worse an image of Ameruca than say - photos of torture - jeeze pick a topic of substance - oh wait can't do that can ya


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

That is not a picture of her "out on the town." That is a picture of her after touring Westminster Abbey. "The ridiculous meets the sublime."

My apologies to our British cousins for this shocking, ignorant lack or respect. But the people have spoken.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Liberty Ship said:


> That is not a picture of her "out on the town." That is a picture of her after touring Westminster Abbey. "The ridiculous meets the sublime."
> 
> My apologies to our British cousins for this shocking, ignorant lack or respect. But the people have spoken.


oh and my apologies to our British cousins for dragging your country into an unnecessary war, (her clothing choices sorts pale in comparisson)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

YG, you should also make apologies to those who share your political beliefs, because your immature behavior is not making friends of those who have not decided where they stand.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> YG, you should also make apologies to those who share your political beliefs, because your immature behavior is not making friends of those who have not decided where they stand.


as per moderator - i apologize


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I apologize to you; I was speaking as a centrist, not as a moderator. 

My suggestion is that if you temper things that could be construed as insulting and focus on your message, more people will listen to you.

While I will alienate some folks from the right by admitting that I mostly thought of Bush as an incompetent boob way above his level, when I listen to people from the left describing us as a "torture" nation and some of the other foolish overreaction, I find it to be a turnoff.

The left needs to pick up some political smarts if they want to be more than a two or four year flash in the pan. Look what eight years of Bush and a lot of foolish posturing did to the folks on the right and where they are now. 

(My perfect world is relatively tolerant of others socially although I'm certainly no radical in that direction, but conservative economically. A public education should be a quality one that is properly funded, but where academic subjects matter far more than politically correct political indoctrination. One should be able to graduate from any public high school and be properly prepared for college. That is not the case now. I like liberal ideas that work and I like conservative ideas that work. I dislike liberal and conservative ideas that push ideology over practicality.)

YG, you had no need to apologize; I just was trying to make you aware that you attract more attention to your ideas when they are expressed positively and respectfully. Right now, a lot of people on the left (in their short term exhuberance over the recent political victories created mostly by Bush's incompetence) are getting a bit too giddy for their long term good.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

If you are jumping in a single, agitated step from Mrs. Obama's ugly outfit to Bush's record on torture, I suggest you might want to consider taking a break from politics for a little while.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

My God, what an awful outfit. Looks kind of like she's wearing some sort of apron usually reserved the help.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

my intent was to be wild and outlandish because the title of this thread to me is wild and outlandish 'Fawning before the Gods' as if anyone on the left considers the Obamas gods or above reproach? if you consider the important things that one could criticize the president about the best one can come up is picking on his wifes clothes? and then to apologize the our british cousins for dissing them? we've done many things to the brits but micheles outfit surely is not that important - is it? to consider mr. bush a boob is one thing but to deny that his administration changed the law to authorize waterboarding, something considered torture by the spanish inquisition, considered torture by the khmir rouge, considered torture by the chinese but when we do we are not a torture nation? holds as much credence as do as i say not as i do eh? am i happy obama won - yes, is he perfect no, will he mess up yes, is he trying to improve things - i think so. do i want the president to fail - no im not in the same camp as Rush and bin Laden who are two sides of the same coin they want the president to fail, if the president fails America fails, i want american to succeed and do well, perhaps apologizing to our british cousins for the way michele was dressed is important, have at it boys


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

young guy said:


> my intent was to be wild and outlandish because the title of this thread to me is wild and outlandish 'Fawning before the Gods' *as if anyone on the left considers the Obamas gods or above reproach? *


https://sweetness-light.com/archive/evan-thomas-obama-is-sort-of-god

At least one person does!


----------



## newtothis (Apr 13, 2009)

about what i would expect from someone who wears $500 sneakers.


----------



## Steve_C (Aug 23, 2007)

young guy said:


> do i want the president to fail - no im not in the same camp as Rush and bin Laden who are two sides of the same coin they want the president to fail


I can only assume that this is a case of willful ignorance. Rush said he hopes the president fails to implement his plans because they will harm the country. Will they? Well, there are obviously different opinions out there. Nonetheless, to equate Rush with bin Laden is childish, at best. Note that I am no great fan of Limbaugh; in fact I really can't stand him.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

young guy said:


> my intent was to be wild and outlandish because the title of this thread to me is wild and outlandish 'Fawning before the Gods' as if anyone on the left considers the Obamas gods or above reproach? if you consider the important things that one could criticize the president about the best one can come up is picking on his wifes clothes? and then to apologize the our british cousins for dissing them? we've done many things to the brits but micheles outfit surely is not that important - is it? to consider mr. bush a boob is one thing but to deny that his administration changed the law to authorize waterboarding, something considered torture by the spanish inquisition, considered torture by the khmir rouge, considered torture by the chinese but when we do we are not a torture nation? holds as much credence as do as i say not as i do eh? am i happy obama won - yes, is he perfect no, will he mess up yes, is he trying to improve things - i think so. do i want the president to fail - no im not in the same camp as Rush and bin Laden who are two sides of the same coin they want the president to fail, if the president fails America fails, i want american to succeed and do well, perhaps apologizing to our british cousins for the way michele was dressed is important, have at it boys


This is ban-worthy. (Not least for the lack of capital letters.)

Moderators?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This is the interchange. Live with it.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> This is the interchange. Live with it.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*slender for an American (snicker snicker)*

I find it amazing that the First Lady has a definite sense of style and a quite workable figure, but somehow manages to repeatedly wear things that are horribly unflattering to her shape.

I was hoping some stylists or image consultants would lend a hand, but then again they never helped the previous First Lady.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> ...they never helped the previous First Lady.


That website hardly represents Laura Bush. Did you actually look at it?


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

young guy said:


> my intent was to be wild and outlandish because the title of this thread to me is wild and outlandish 'Fawning before the Gods' as if anyone on the left considers the Obamas gods or above reproach? if you consider the important things that one could criticize the president about the best one can come up is picking on his wifes clothes? and then to apologize the our british cousins for dissing them? we've done many things to the brits but micheles outfit surely is not that important - is it? to consider mr. bush a boob is one thing but to deny that his administration changed the law to authorize waterboarding, something considered torture by the spanish inquisition, considered torture by the khmir rouge, considered torture by the chinese but when we do we are not a torture nation? holds as much credence as do as i say not as i do eh? am i happy obama won - yes, is he perfect no, will he mess up yes, is he trying to improve things - i think so. do i want the president to fail - no im not in the same camp as Rush and bin Laden who are two sides of the same coin they want the president to fail, if the president fails America fails, i want american to succeed and do well, perhaps apologizing to our british cousins for the way michele was dressed is important, have at it boys


Oh god. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> That website hardly represents Laura Bush. Did you actually look at it?


Either you have something disabled or you didn't read very far. There are over a dozen depictions of her 'style.'


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

young guy said:


> my intent was to be wild and outlandish because the title of this thread to me is wild and outlandish 'Fawning before the Gods' as if anyone on the left considers the Obamas gods or above reproach? if you consider the important things that one could criticize the president about the best one can come up is picking on his wifes clothes? and then to apologize the our british cousins for dissing them? we've done many things to the brits but micheles outfit surely is not that important - is it? to consider mr. bush a boob is one thing but to deny that his administration changed the law to authorize waterboarding, something considered torture by the spanish inquisition, considered torture by the khmir rouge, considered torture by the chinese but when we do we are not a torture nation? holds as much credence as do as i say not as i do eh? am i happy obama won - yes, is he perfect no, will he mess up yes, is he trying to improve things - i think so. do i want the president to fail - no im not in the same camp as Rush and bin Laden who are two sides of the same coin they want the president to fail, *if the president fails America fails,* i want american to succeed and do well, perhaps apologizing to our british cousins for the way michele was dressed is important, have at it boys


Don't you think Bush failed? If so; why didn't America fail too? Or has it? If it has; why haven't I failed with it? I haven't failed. Have you?

To be clear: I totally disagree with the concept that as the President goes so go I or any American. This is collectivism at its core and I reject it. We are all individuals. We do not succeed as a nation. We succeed as Individuals and by our free association the nation succeeds.

I want all Americans individually to succeed. I don't want Obama to fail, but I know that he will because what he believes and implements is doomed to fail because it represents a broken and untested paradigm. As Newt said, Obama is already failing. Government intervention and control does not work. Show me where anyone anywhere has succeeded by a reasonable definition by applying his views. You can't. America was built on views 180* opposing Obama's views. Rush can say some stupid things sometimes, but on this issue Rush is right.

FLOTUS dresses like an idiot IMHO, but it is irrelevant to my life. I don't see why anyone cares either.

I hope all Americans can survive and succeed inspite of the previous, current, and any future POTUS. I think to believe anything else is Un-American or misstates what America stands for.

All the President can do is raise or lower barriers to Individuals. If a few less Individuals succeed because those barriers are raised then it is a sad thing. If a few more Individuals succeed because those barriers are lowered then it is a happy thing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

That's a hideous outfit,Who made it for her?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> That's a hideous outfit,Who made it for her?


My research indicates that it was a joint marketing effort between 3M, the company that makes Post-It notes in a variety of colors and the Easy Edge Applique Tool company:

https://www.clotilde.com/detail.html?prod_id=7412

though I do have a feel that some of the design may have been attached with refrigerator magnets.


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Howard said:


> That's a hideous outfit,Who made it for her?


The same stylist who dressed Aunt Esther


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

ksinc said:


> I want all Americans individually to succeed. I don't want Obama to fail, but I know that he will because what he believes and implements is doomed to fail because it represents a broken and untested paradigm.


One correction. this paradigm has been tested over and over again with disastrous results, just not in the United States.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

norton said:


> One correction. this paradigm has been tested over and aver again with disastrous results, just not in the United States.


Ha Ha! Yes; implied - successfully tested. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

EP said:


> The same stylist who dressed Aunt Esther


"Watch it, suckah!" 

I loved Aunt Esther.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

An un-named observer said that of course she has to shop. She probably has to replace her entire wardrobe since her sizes have gone up since she got in the WH. OOPS! :devil:


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

ksinc said:


> An un-named observer said that of course she has to shop. She probably has to replace her entire wardrobe since her sizes have gone up since she got in the WH. OOPS! :devil:


oh go on LOL - i cant get upset cause i know your pretending to be conservative and provacative. ha i know your really an undercover media elite liberal - arent you on msnbc around 8pm Keith is that you?


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

young guy said:


> oh go on LOL - i cant get upset cause i know your pretending to be conservative and provacative. ha i know your really an undercover media elite liberal - arent you on msnbc around 8pm Keith is that you?


Why should one's perception of Michelle Obama's hip size have any correlation to one's politics?


----------



## Griff (Dec 8, 2008)

Howard said:


> That's a hideous outfit,Who made it for her?


Looks like she made it herself out of an old shirt and some spare ribbon :devil:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The election is over. You won. You can stop campaigning now. 

This outfit is more suited for someone who was quite thin. 

Soon, this will be regarded as the good old days. 

PS: I hope there are no spelling errors in my signature block...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Griff said:


> Looks like she made it herself out of an old shirt and some spare ribbon :devil:


And I can she her wide hips,she must be big in the stomach.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^As I sit here contemplating my girth, which has expanded by approximately six to seven inches in the 40+ years since I completed college (in spite of my best efforts to the contrary!), I must conclude that the physical characteristic of the First lady, to which you refer, is perhaps age related and indeed, a natural part of the aging process. Exercise caution sir, so that you do not inadvertently incur the ire of the "Grey Wolf" contingent!


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

norton said:


> Why should one's perception of Michelle Obama's hip size have any correlation to one's politics?


Good God, man! Don't you get it? Michelle Obama wore an ugly outfit. Therefore, Republicans are right about everything, and Obama is unfit to be President and should not be re-elected in 2012. It's as clear as day.

Ugly shoes? That's a matter of foreign policy.

Inadequate gifting? Clearly demonstrates a weak stance on terrorism.

Don't even get me started on the Oval Office drapery. What those curtains mean for the future of the welfare state is too awful for words.

THE OBAMAS MUST BE DEFENDED ON EVERYTHING AT ALL COSTS! THE FUTURE OF HUMANITY DEPENDS ON IT!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Next; she'll start trying to run things


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Phinn said:


> THE OBAMAS MUST BE DEFENDED ON EVERYTHING AT ALL COSTS! THE FUTURE OF HUMANITY DEPENDS ON IT!


ah finally some one who i can agree with, thank you sir with all sincerity

(LOL)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Phinn said:


> Don't even get me started on the Oval Office drapery. What those curtains mean for the future of the welfare state is too awful for words.
> 
> LOL - Phinn, good one!! (You are reminding me of the portion of Monty Python and the Holy Grail where the lord is promising the castle and all his lands to his effeminate son and the son says, "Not the curtains!")


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Phinn said:
> 
> 
> > You are reminding me of the portion of Monty Python and the Holy Grail where the lord is promising the castle and all his lands to his effeminate son and the son says, "Not the curtains!")
> ...


----------



## Lord Foppington (Feb 1, 2005)

I like the Obamas a lot, but I have to admit it's not hard to find photos of Michelle not looking good in her clothes--though I have seen her look quite fetching, too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think "retching" would be more appropriate.


----------



## Lord Foppington (Feb 1, 2005)

Howard said:


> I think "retching" would be more appropriate.


That witticism doesn't work syntactically but I think I see what you mean. Anyway, to each his own!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Lord Foppington said:


> That witticism doesn't work syntactically but I think I see what you mean. Anyway, to each his own!


I mean she has a mix of orange green and yellow plus she has a yellow sweater.


----------

